# First time seen



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

When sitting at a RR crossing as a very long grain hopper freight passed by, to my surprise was 2 blue Pillsbury hoppers in the consist. First time I have ever seen those guys except in the MTH / Lionel catalogs. 

It is always interesting when sitting at a RR crossing to see a freight car that has some character to it. Most of todays newer freight cars are plain janes.

Bill


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

When I was a kid and had all Tyco and Aethern BB rolling stock, I never once saw one of those billboard cars on an actual train.

We had Illinois Central, L&N, and Southern Pacific running through town and never saw one advertising car.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It is pretty rare to see the billboard cars, cool when one pops up.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'd sure like to know where all of those cars were back in the '70's when Tyco and Athearn had a bazzilion of those in their catalogs.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

seayakbill said:


> When sitting at a RR crossing as a very long grain hopper freight passed by, to my surprise was 2 blue Pillsbury hoppers in the consist. First time I have ever seen those guys except in the MTH / Lionel catalogs.
> 
> It is always interesting when sitting at a RR crossing to see a freight car that has some character to it. Most of todays newer freight cars are plain janes.
> 
> Bill


Too bad you weren't able to get a photo of it.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Yellowstone Special said:


> Too bad you weren't able to get a photo of it.


Yep, when you have dozens of plain jane grey hoppers passing by you think there is no need for a camera. All the more reason to get a dash cam.

Bill


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

seayakbill said:


> Yep, when you have dozens of plain jane grey hoppers passing by you think there is no need for a camera. All the more reason to get a dash cam.
> 
> Bill


Hey, a dash cam. Now there's an idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I was sitting at a rail crossing about 6 months ago when this one went by in a train:









I have an Exact Rail version of this one, Tangent makes it as well.....both are HO scale......


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Billboard cars were popular in the 1920s and the 1930s.


----------

